# [ssh]No deja a nadie entrar por ssh a mi PC (close)

## German3D

```
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
```

Este es el mensaje que le suelta , en local todo funciona a la perfecion pero desde fuera ... nada de nada 

Tengo el puerto 22 abierto y mapeado a esa maquina . Antes funcionaba pero emerge world ... y algo me cambio sin yo querer .

Me ha liado la de dios xD ni apache ni monitorizacion del SAI ni SSH ... 

En fin un saludazo a todos

----------

## LinuxBlues

Es de suponer que tendrás el sshd iniciado... Pero te sugiero que hables con el PC, más concretamente con el servicio, para que te cuente lo que le pasa:

```
telnet localhost 22
```

No me hace mucha gracia lo de localhost, es preferible la IP, aunque dialogar con el loopback supongo que debería dar los mismos resultados.

----------

## German3D

Si yo le hablo y le mimo , y le digo que quiero ser su amigo pero nada xD 

```
servidor ~ # telnet localhost 22

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to servidor.

Escape character is '^]'.

SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_3.9p1

        <----------- Aqui se queda quieto y al pulsar Intro:

Protocol mismatch.

Connection closed by foreign host.

```

Sin embargo desde putty en una makina de WIN puedo acceder perfectamente y manejar la makina linux :S

54|u2 y gracias

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues por lo que le cuenta el servicio a telnet, está activo, y ya si entras desde una putty, no cabe duda...

Ante lo cual, me pregunto: ¿cuál es tu problema realmente?, si puedes entrar con la putty desde windows, ¿por qué no ibas a poder hacerlo también desde Linux?

Realmente no entiendo tu problema.

Saludos.

----------

## German3D

Perdona quizas no me exprese bien .

Lo que quiero es que alguien de internet , tu por ejemplo , pueda entrar a mi PC por ssh .

54|u2

----------

## DDrDark

A mi me pasa lo mismo pero desde lan, desde internet sep ueden conectar

----------

## frodoweb

... quizas tengas un filtro en el router

----------

## Stolz

En la reciente actualizacion de openssh ponia esto:

```
# ebuild `equery which openssh` postinst

 * Remember to merge your config files in /etc/ssh/ and then

 * restart sshd: '/etc/init.d/sshd restart'.

 *

 * As of version 3.4 the default is to enable the UsePrivelegeSeparation

 * functionality, but please ensure that you do not explicitly disable

 * this in your configuration as disabling it opens security holes

 *

 * This revision has removed your sshd user id and replaced it with a

 * new one with UID 22.  If you have any scripts or programs that

 * that referenced the old UID directly, you will need to update them.

 *

 * Please be aware users need a valid shell in /etc/passwd

 * in order to be allowed to login.
```

Tal vez tenga algo que ver. Yo borraria el archivo de configuracion y todos los ~/.ssh y re-emergeria openssh con la opcion --noconfmem.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## Arkantos

Si das más datos quizás te pueda ayudar;

-Tienes un router externo?

-Tienes el puerto 22 mapeado al servidor?

Si es cierto lo anterior podría tratarse de un problema de autentificación de usuario.

Comprueba los logs y dinos que te dicen al respecto...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Y, SI,  al parecer cada vez que se actualiza el sistema hemos de tener cuidado con los archivos actualizamos para que no se nos borre la configuración buena.

Un saludo

----------

## German3D

Si tengo tanto el puerto 22 como el 80 apuntandome a 192.168.1.2 que es el PC de Linux

En cuanto a los logs ... cual debo mirar ? 

Gracias y 54|u2 

PD : Tendrian que poner la advertencia al hacer emerge World "Niños no hagais esto en casa" xD

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *German3D wrote:*   

> Antes funcionaba...

 

Cada vez que leo este hilo llego a la conclusión de que no he entendido absolutamente nada...

Pido disculpas porque mi reflexión esté completamente off-topic, pero salvo la respuesta de Stolz, que me parece completamente razonable, no logro entender cómo es posible que se sugiera el bloqueo de puertos, bien por el router o bien por otros motivos, cuando su autor dice expresamente el texto que estoy citando: que antes de actualizar funcionaba correctamente.

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## pacho2

Pero entonces, el problema es con ssh o con todo lo que intenta conectar a tu máquina?

Saludos

----------

## Arkantos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cada vez que leo este hilo llego a la conclusión de que no he entendido absolutamente nada...
> 
> Pido disculpas porque mi reflexión esté completamente off-topic, pero salvo la respuesta de Stolz, que me parece completamente razonable, no logro entender cómo es posible que se sugiera el bloqueo de puertos, bien por el router o bien por otros motivos, cuando su autor dice expresamente el texto que estoy citando: que antes de actualizar funcionaba correctamente.
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  No pidas disculpas ya que tienes razón, la cosa no va de bloqueo de puertos...   :Confused: 

Yo las pido por enredar la troca...

Es un problema típico de un "emerge system / world" que ha actualizado algún fichero de configuración que no debía (no el emerge, sino el usuario)

x German3D

Mira en:

 /var/log/auth.log

en este log aparece todo lo que tiene que ver con conexiones...

y en /var/log/messages

busca alogo como "connection refused" o similar...

salu2

----------

## German3D

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Pero entonces, el problema es con ssh o con todo lo que intenta conectar a tu máquina?
> 
> Saludos

 

En cuando alguien de internet , intenta acceder ( desde linux , tengo que probar si desde putty pueden ... ) 

No tengo ese log que comentas Arkantos

```
servidor ~ # locate auth.log

servidor ~ #

```

Y aqui el /var/log/messages

```
Sep 26 11:19:25 servidor syslog-ng[7020]: STATS: dropped 0

Sep 26 20:11:27 servidor sshd[4671]: Accepted password for root from 192.168.1.4 port 1183 ssh2

```

Por supuesto pedi antes que intentasen conectar pero no quedo reflejado :\

54|u2

----------

## Arkantos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuando alguien de internet , intenta acceder ( desde linux , tengo que probar si desde putty pueden ... ) 
> 
> 

 

- Ese alguien es un usuario y está en el fichero passwd?

- estas utilizando los ficheros /etc/hosts.allow, /etc/hosts.deny?

Si en el log no se refleja nada es porque no tienes configurado que se refleje, deberías mirar si tienes en:

/etc/syslog.conf

activado el "auth" en el log "messages"

----------

## German3D

 *Arkantos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ese alguien es un usuario y está en el fichero passwd?
> 
> 

 

No , no les da ni a pedir el pass , conectan con ssh "miip" y les tira directamente

Desde putty tampoco les funciona

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - estas utilizando los ficheros /etc/hosts.allow, /etc/hosts.deny?
> 
> 

 No , no los uso 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si en el log no se refleja nada es porque no tienes configurado que se refleje, deberías mirar si tienes en:
> 
> /etc/syslog.conf
> ...

 

El unico syslog que tengo lo tengo en :

```
servidor ~ # locate syslog.conf

/usr/share/doc/sudo-1.6.7_p5-r2/sample.syslog.conf.gz

/usr/portage/app-admin/sysklogd/files/syslog.conf 

```

Y no se si te refieres a esto :

```
*.=debug;\

        auth,authpriv.none;\

        news.none;mail.none     -/var/log/debug

*.=info;*.=notice;*.=warn;\

        auth,authpriv.none;\

        cron,daemon.none;\

        mail,news.none          -/var/log/messages

```

La verdad que llebo unos dias que estoy que no doy pie con bola entre el ssh y el apache , mire la guia que mire intente lo que intente ... es IMPOSIBLE de hacer que funcione , al final formateo entero y fuera por que no se que hacer ya de verdad   :Crying or Very sad: 

Se que a simple vista parece tema de puertos del router ... o que no tenga ssh escuchando al :22 pero ...:

```
servidor ~ # netstat -vatpn | grep 22

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      7520/sshd

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.2:22          192.168.1.4:1400        ESTABLISHED 5287/3

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.2:22          192.168.1.4:1183        ESTABLISHED 4671/2

```

Y un telnet al router :

```
Menu 15.2 - NAT Server Setup

               Rule   Start Port No.   End Port No.   IP Address

              ---------------------------------------------------

                 1.    Default          Default        0.0.0.0

                 2.      22               22           192.168.1.2

                 3.      80               80           192.168.1.2

```

----------

## focahclero

Después de seguir este hilo estos días, sin que hayas adelantado demasiado  :Sad:  , creo que si desde la LAN funciona el acceso por ssh y no funciona desde Internet, entonces está claro: revisa de nuevo el router, a pesar de que todo indique lo contrario.

----------

## German3D

 *German3D wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Menu 15.2 - NAT Server Setup
> 
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Stolz lo que comentabas seria : emerge openssh --noconfmem ???

54|u2

----------

## focahclero

 *German3D wrote:*   

>  *German3D wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Menu 15.2 - NAT Server Setup
> 
> ...

 

Sí ya lo había visto, pero ¿qué quieres que te diga? Si como dices te funciona en la red local y no desde Internet, pues lo más lógico pensar en primer lugar en el router (¡ojo! no sólo en el NAT, puedes tener algún filtro, por ejemplo),  o bien tienes mal puesta la "default gateway" en el Gentoo (que no creo), o alguna cosa de ese estilo. Si no... tampoco se me ocurre, más que revisar bien el sshd_config.

Suerte.

----------

## German3D

Increible , despues de una pelea a vida o muerte con gentoo la solucion fue :

Volver al firmware de telefonica , es un Prestige 660HW-61 de ZyXel , una vez vuelto al de telefonica usar desde Windows ... su programa para abrir puertos ... reiniciar el router y a correr Oo

Ahora me pregunto yo : Como es posible que desde telnet , desde la interface web ... no me guardase los cambios ?

En fin al borde de la locura , teniendo la solucion "mas facil" sin probar .

Muchas gracias a todos  :Smile:  Ahora a por apacheeeeee xD

----------

